# Is there any Letting Agency that is generally well-regarded?



## Glacier5602 (24 Mar 2009)

Has anyone ever used DublinLettings.com? What about O'Dwyer or Premier? Can anyone really recommend a good one?


----------



## Mommah (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any LettingAgency that is generally well-regarded?*

I haven't heard anything bad about the ones you've mentioned. But I tried to "recruit" a local letting agent before I moved abroad and the treatment I got was soooooo bad....that I decided to ask one of my neighbours to look after the property for me and pay her for it.

It has worked out very well for both of us.


----------



## shesells (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any LettingAgency that is generally well-regarded?*



Glacier5602 said:


> Has anyone ever used DublinLettings.com? What about O'Dwyer or Premier? Can anyone really recommend a good one?


 
Is there a person who repeatedly asks the same question over and over again on several fora 

For every good story there's a bad one. Take a chance or ask friends or family to do it instead.


----------



## purpeller (25 Mar 2009)

The OP has asked a few times on here and a similarly named user has posted several times on boards asking the same...

I have heard good things about Fingal Lettings but I don't know how far afield they do.  No affiliation to them.


----------



## Glacier5602 (26 Mar 2009)

Has anyone actually ever used DublinLettings.com?


----------



## shesells (26 Mar 2009)

No!


----------



## ajapale (28 Mar 2009)

Moved from Management Companies to Property Investment which is where Landlord / Tenant Rights and Issues are discussed.


----------



## Yorrick (29 Mar 2009)

I have started a small concern operating in the property management area. I aso take on arranging lettings, meeting potential tenants etc. My rate is negotiable but certainly chaper and a better service than the letting agents.
I own an apartment myself and have been letting it successfully for 24 years.
I did find this January when letting it that it was not as easy as other years due to the downturn.

If you wish to contact me  without obligation e mail me at jbdublin@hotmail.com


John Brennan


----------



## shesells (29 Mar 2009)

John don't waste your time and hopes on the OP. He is perpetually asking about letting and management agencies both here and on boards. He's been given lots of advice but all he does is ask the same questions repeatedly.


----------



## Yorrick (29 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the warning. In the car trade they are known as tyrekickers.


----------



## Glacier5602 (3 Apr 2009)

Can I just ask again though, has anyone ever dealt with DublinLettings.com?


----------



## Bronte (3 Apr 2009)

Glacier5602 said:


> Can I just ask again though, has anyone ever dealt with DublinLettings.com?


 
Is there any relationship between you and this company?


----------



## NicolaM (3 Apr 2009)

Probably not by the looks of things, if you check out Boards..the same question has been put NUMEROUS times by the OP, but it doesn't look like advertising.

Nicola


----------



## Bronte (3 Apr 2009)

NicolaM said:


> Probably not by the looks of things, if you check out Boards..the same question has been put NUMEROUS times by the OP, but it doesn't look like advertising.
> 
> Nicola


Unable to read boards website as I'm a technophobe (hope that's the correct term and I have a problem with all the lingo etc).  Need Glacier to confirm.  In any case why else would one ask the same question over and over again.


----------



## NicolaM (3 Apr 2009)

People over on boards.ie also seem puzzled as to the repeated questioning....(I just snuck into boards as an unregistered lurker by the way, it's  a blooming hard site to circumnavigate..)

Nicola


----------



## Glacier5602 (4 Apr 2009)

No, I'm just renting my house out with them. I've found them ok so far, just wondering if anyone else had any experience with them?


----------



## ajapale (4 Apr 2009)

[broken link removed]

Thread Closed.


----------

